# Help for How to Knit this Bootie



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Has anyone here knit these booties?

I've been around and around on pinterest - all I find are this same photo and people who have saved to their boards -
Also, what I see is not in English.
Except for: photo on Instagram.

I can probably do it by looking at this photo - but it would be helpful to actually see a pattern.

Suggestions?


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

you can count the stitches and rows and duplicate...I don't know of a pattern source.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

I found a you tube video for this but is says it can not be translated. Maybe it may help slightly to watch it.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CHkACpdKXA


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Pinterest isn’t a source for patterns but if you look at the flat pieces in your photo, you can see exactly how they are made. Many KP members avoid Pinterest because it’s tooooooooo frustrating.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

This might help you figure out the folding technique. You could enlarge your pic and count the stitches.

http://gina-michele.com/2018/01/flat-knit-booties-free-knitting-pattern-2.html


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

They look as though they’d be easy to make just by counting sts across and rows made. Cute booties!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

this is the translated instruction - you can figure it out by looking at the picture
baby yarn, needle size 3.5
22 stitches are started 13 rows of garrisons are processed 6 stitches are cut 2 rows are processed more haraşo 3 rows of 2 rows of garlic in the form of the image as the process is processed up to 6 stitches are processed in order to make the order is done more easily ..


__
http://instagr.am/p/BvUodiRneAN/


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Join in with Swedenme's KAL, she is working on those bootees.
Just jump to page 12.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600096-1.html


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

NY Hummer said:


> Has anyone here knit these booties?
> 
> I've been around and around on pinterest - all I find are this same photo and people who have saved to their boards -
> Also, what I see is not in English.
> ...


Not exactly the same but might be helpful...
https://theknitguru.com/2018/08/01/fall-pumpkin-booties/
I searched Pumpkin Booties on Ravelry...
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I make similar, very easy booties


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I make similar, very easy booties
Size 7 and size 5 circular needles
Yarn Bee Soft Secret (4) yarn
Cast on 42
1-3)Knit three rows (slip first stitch purl wise)
4)Slip first stitch all rows purl wise
Knit 4, purl 4, knit 4, Purl 4, knit 1, purl 6, knit 1, purl 4, knit 4, purl 4, knit 4, knit last stitch
5) slip first stitch all rows purl wise
Purl 4, knit 4, purl 4, knit4, purl 1, knit 6, purl 1, knit 4, purl 4, knit 4, purl 4, knit last stitch
6) repeat row 4
7 repeat row 5
8)slip first stitch purl wise, purl 4, knit4, purl 4, knit 5, dec 1, purl 2, dec 1, knit 5, purl 4, knit4, purl 4, knit last stitch
9) slip first stitch purl wise, knit 4, purl 4, knit 4, purl 1, knit 1, dec 1, dec 1 again, knit 5, purl 4, knit 4, purl 4, Knit last stitch
10) slip first stitch purl wise, purl 4, knit 4, purl 4, knit 5, dec 1, knit 5, purl 4, knit 4, purl 4, knit last stitch
11) slip first stitch purl wise flow patter as for row 10 (do not decrease this row
12-16)change to size 5 needles
Slip first stitch purl wise, knit 1, purl 1 across
17-18)repeat row 11 (dec 1 stitch at beginning of row) each row
19-23)repeat row 11
Row 24-25) repeat row 16 and 17
Row 26-31) repeat row 11
Bind off leaving extra long string to sew together down backside and across bottom

Turn inside out after sewing up


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I copied the flat piece from the picture, but for the life of me, I cannot figure how to put it together to look right. I am trying to make the ones with the plain garter st front. I like them better than the ones with the gathered toe. I hope someone can decipher it.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Pattern correction
After row 9
Add row
9a) slip first stitch purl wise,
Knot 4 purl 4 knit 4, purl 4 knit 2, purl 5, knit 4 purl 4, knit 4, knot last stitch
Then do row 10


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Pattern correction
After row 9
Add row
9a) slip first stitch purl wise,
Knit 4 purl 4 knit 4, purl 4 knit 2, purl 5, knit 4 purl 4, knit 4, knit last stitch
Then do row 10
Picture after row 10
Tip, I do both booties at the same time


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

This looks really easy. Looking at the video she cast on 21 stitches then knit 26 rows in garter stitch. She knit through the back loop and slipped the last stitch. Then continuing in pattern cast off 6 stitches and k remaining stitches knit next 3 rows in garter st. Then knit 4 rows in stockinette st. Continue with this (4 rows garter and 4 rows stockinette) 5more times casting on 6 stitches in last row. Then complete 26 more rows of garter stitch. Fold in half and sew up seam.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

This looks really easy. Looking at the video she cast on 21 stitches then knit 26 rows in garter stitch. She knit through the back loop and slipped the last stitch. Then continuing in pattern cast off 6 stitches and k remaining stitches knit next 3 rows in garter st. Then knit 4 rows in stockinette st. Continue with this (4 rows garter and 4 rows stockinette) 5more times casting on 6 stitches in last row. Then complete 26 more rows of garter stitch. Fold in half and sew up seam.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

aw, thank you so much, cwdance -
and for your pattern too!
I love purple booties!!
: )
thx again!



2cwdance said:


> Pattern correction
> After row 9
> Add row
> 9a) slip first stitch purl wise,
> ...


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

oh gosh, thank you so much, tmvasquez!
that will help a lot : )
thx again!



tmvasquez said:


> This looks really easy. Looking at the video she cast on 21 stitches then knit 26 rows in garter stitch. She knit through the back loop and slipped the last stitch. Then continuing in pattern cast off 6 stitches and k remaining stitches knit next 3 rows in garter st. Then knit 4 rows in stockinette st. Continue with this (4 rows garter and 4 rows stockinette) 5more times casting on 6 stitches in last row. Then complete 26 more rows of garter stitch. Fold in half and sew up seam.


----------



## Mamaria21 (Mar 26, 2018)

beaz said:


> this is the translated instruction - you can figure it out by looking at the picture
> baby yarn, needle size 3.5
> 22 stitches are started 13 rows of garrisons are processed 6 stitches are cut 2 rows are processed more haraşo 3 rows of 2 rows of garlic in the form of the image as the process is processed up to 6 stitches are processed in order to make the order is done more easily ..
> 
> ...


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

These are really special.


----------

